# What is Your Opinion of Mega Thrive?



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have bought one bottle a while ago and just used up.
I am not sure if I want to continue on using this when I don't really see any benefits at all and I can just use regular fertilizer as I have so far.

I guess I already have an answer, but those of you who use this product consistently, please talk about it here. 

Thanks!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 16, 2015)

Looking at the label I don't see any reason to use it.
It says it has an "enzymatic formula" But what is an enzymatic formula?
It has a lot of Boron and I don't think that is such a good idea.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2015)

It has little bit of Nitrogen and some Boron and Molybdenum. 
I was thinking the same about Boron, which is also found in my tap water that I use to water plants with, and I read Boron can be quite bad.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 16, 2015)

It has 17 times more boron than MSU fertilizer.
No thanks!

The nitrogen is just a small amount of UREA so basically other than dangerous amounts of boron it's just water.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2015)

I add it to my feeding mix, just a little w/ my MSU. It's basically distilled plant matter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2015)

can you post the ingredients, please?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 16, 2015)

Guaranteed Analysis: 3-0-3
Total Nitrogen (N)…………………….............3.0%
0.01% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
2.99% Urea Nitrogen
Soluble Potash (K2O)…………………...….…3.0%
Boron (B)……………………………………........0.32%
Molybdenum (Mo) ………………………….0.10%


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmmmm? Some of the stuff I boost my fertiliser with. With the ten times dilution in fertiliser that we operate with some of us, I cannot see that a tenfold increase in boron could be a problem. It seems to lack manganese though. 
I would not spend my money on it, but guess that some can have good use of it and visible effect on plant health.
Regarding the urea, I have been running on a urea rich fertiliser for a year now without seeing any bad effects. Could be because the fertiliser is contaminated with nitrate from calcium nitrate? Two years ago I changed from K-lite exclusively to a mix with urea and noticed a rapid and visible improvement in color mainly. K-lite produced yellowish plants at my place, while urea gave the right green color. Guess an addition of molybdenum could help on that.


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2015)

In my opinion, the sole ingredients with possibility for "thriving" are phytohormons. This product includes phytohormons. But the effects of phytohormons are heavily dependent on the concentration and combination with other phytohormons- and there is no equal dose-effect-scope for every plant, it varies. One example are auxins. In relative low concentration, they promote growth, in higher concentrations, they inhibit growth. Therefore, such products are to vague (and expensive) for me, so I prefer dosing the sole phytohormons myself.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 17, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Hmmmm? Some of the stuff I boost my fertiliser with. With the ten times dilution in fertiliser that we operate with some of us, I cannot see that a tenfold increase in boron could be a problem. It seems to lack manganese though.



They say to specifically follow the directions exactly or it may cause damage.
Mix 6 tablespoons per gallon and apply every 2 weeks as a foliar spray.
Boron in 0.32%, so how many ppm of boron gets applied to the foliage every 2 weeks?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 17, 2015)

Felix said:


> In my opinion, the sole ingredients with possibility for "thriving" are phytohormons. This product includes phytohormons. But the effects of phytohormons are heavily dependent on the concentration and combination with other phytohormons- and there is no equal dose-effect-scope for every plant, it varies. One example are auxins. In relative low concentration, they promote growth, in higher concentrations, they inhibit growth. Therefore, such products are to vague (and expensive) for me, so I prefer dosing the sole phytohormons myself.



They don't list hormones on the label. What's in it?


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2015)

gonewild said:


> They don't list hormones on the label. What's in it?



I read it on their website: http://megathrive.com/videos/?id=20 

They don't specify which auxins and cytokinins they use.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 17, 2015)

Felix said:


> I read it on their website: http://megathrive.com/videos/?id=20
> 
> They don't specify which auxins and cytokinins they use.



Another reason to not use it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2015)

I only use a few drops every 2 weeks or less. If i can get ahold of some small bottles I can send samples if anyone wants. (up to like 6 people)


----------



## gonewild (Jan 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I only use a few drops every 2 weeks or less. If i can get ahold of some small bottles I can send samples if anyone wants. (up to like 6 people)



You sound like a steroid pusher standing by the high school locker room.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have decided not to use this product any more.
Too much money for no "visible" effect at all.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 18, 2015)

It does seem to stimulate root growth on my vandals and catts but not sure about paphs and phrag's. I used it this past summer when my plants were outside. But in my opinion, it is too expensive if you use it according to the manufacturers directions. I rcv'd a free sample after a purchase from Normans Orchids but would not pay for it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2015)

The thing is the root growth would have happened anyway without the use of Mega Thrive.
You can not tell if it was stimulated by the use of this product unless you did comparison experiment with enough samples.


----------



## Felix (Jan 18, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The thing is the root growth would have happened anyway without the use of Mega Thrive.
> You can not tell if it was stimulated by the use of this product unless you did comparison experiment with enough samples.



That's another important point! 
I think there is some kind of placebo-effect when using a special "thriving" kind-of-panacea. You want and expect to see positive growth, so you interpret any occuring positive appearances as result of this application, contemporaneously neglicting negative appearances. 
You really need to have many plants, dividing in to two groups, one with and one without the application, and of course every group must be big enough to have some valuable results, minimizing the influence of coincidence. And then every plant must have the absolutely some conditions (expect the application of course), so you can refer the effects only to the application. 

For us hobbyists, that's pretty impossible to do. So we need to work with personal experiences, which aren't so bad neither.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 19, 2015)

So true and agreed, but I just find all the unfounded "rumors" highly annoying as it just creates confusion.

Just like one of the most common ones like, "oh, I repotted them in the spring and the roots (or the plants themselves) were just taking off" or "I used this new pot and they are doing amazing" when the roots and plants activity explodes in the spring time in general anyway.

Oh, well...


----------



## Ray (Jan 20, 2015)

Some of it is also simple resumption of good culture.

When the MSU fertilizers hit the scene, many reported it to be "miraculous", causing their plants to explode into growth.

In my discussions with many folks, I learned that many of them had gotten pretty blase in their culture, read something new that sounded good, so their interest was piqued, they started paying more attention to their plants again, and Lo! and Behold!....

I think there was some of that with K-Lite, too, but far less so, as the focus has been right here among us, rather than a broadly disseminated population of magazine readers.


----------



## mormodes (Jan 20, 2015)

I think Optimus-Prime could take him in a fair fight.
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/7000000/Optimus-Prime-optimus-prime-7044483-1280-1024.jpg


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 20, 2015)

mormodes said:


> I think Optimus-Prime could take him in a fair fight.
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/7000000/Optimus-Prime-optimus-prime-7044483-1280-1024.jpg


Megamind beats both and he'll do so to an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ray- true. I tried a few brands including MSU. I have not seen any difference at all in my results. It seems plants "eat" whatever you feed them. lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2015)

Ray said:


> ...I think there was some of that with K-Lite, too, but far less so, as the focus has been right here among us, rather than a broadly disseminated population of magazine readers.



It is getting around, though. Several members of my OS are using it, and they are not members of this forum.


----------

